#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Do you know How do bitcoin transactions work?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Bitcoin is a type of digital currency in which encryption techniques are used to regulate the generation of units of currency
and verify the transfer of funds,operating independently of a central bank.


Can someone explain me how do bitcoin transactions work?

----------


## Shana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Bitcoin is a type of digital currency in which encryption techniques are used to regulate the generation of units of currency
> and verify the transfer of funds,operating independently of a central bank.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how do bitcoin transactions work?


Try this link. I have tried explaining the whole procedure in the easiest way possible. Let me know if you've any doubts.
What is Blockchain Technology?

----------


## Bhavya

> Try this link. I have tried explaining the whole procedure in the easiest way possible. Let me know if you've any doubts.
> What is Blockchain Technology?



Thank you so much for sharing this very informative article here.I gathered lots of knowledge from it.Once again thank you very much. :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Bitcoin is a type of digital currency in which encryption techniques are used to regulate the generation of units of currency
> and verify the transfer of funds,operating independently of a central bank.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how do bitcoin transactions work?


This transaction can be validated – that is, it can be confirmed that I own the bitcoin that I am transferring to you, and that I haven't already sent it to someone else – by plugging the signature and my _public key (which everyone knows) into the bitcoin program._

----------


## Bhavya

> This transaction can be validated – that is, it can be confirmed that I own the bitcoin that I am transferring to you, and that I haven't already sent it to someone else – by plugging the signature and my _public key (which everyone knows) into the bitcoin program._


Above you said how can we validated the transaction, Thanks for sharing this information.

----------


## LynseyMurray

The first and most important question is why do you need to find it? If just for curious, the answer will be one. But if you want to get high profit, you can simply start from https://3commas.io/blog . This is the largest base of knowledge on cryptocurrency I've ever seen. I can speak so, because I read a lot of them while start.

----------


## Bhavya

> The first and most important question is why do you need to find it? If just for curious, the answer will be one. But if you want to get high profit, you can simply start from https://3commas.io/blog . This is the largest base of knowledge on cryptocurrency I've ever seen. I can speak so, because I read a lot of them while start.


Yeah I just want to know about bitcoin and cryptocurrency for a knowledge purpose,Thanks for sharing this information here, So, Are you into cryptocurrency business?

----------

